# Ps3 to Vga Monitor



## Abhi191 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi friends.
So I am going to buy a Ps3 by the end of this month. But there's one problem that I dont have a LCD tv in my home and I dont want to play Ps3 games on a flat screen tv. So after lot of research, I found this thing on ebay - HDMI to VGA Converter Adapter Cable

Just wanted to know if this will work fine on my 19 inch LCD monitor(and yes it only has vga input no DVI or HDMI..!!!) i.e will I be able to play games in atleast 720p smoothly without any lag. Does anyone else had tried this kind of cable to play with a Ps3 on their vga monitors.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2012)

It should work ideally, yea. Else attach it to you TV with line-in. Those cables come with the PS3.


----------



## Abhi191 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah thats always an option, but I wanted to avoid that..!!!

Nevertheless I shall give this converter a try when I get a ps3.

But if any of you have tried this kind of converter, tell about the quality of playing through this..!!


----------



## iittopper (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ what is you screen max resolution ?


----------



## Abhi191 (Nov 11, 2012)

Its 1440 x 900

What happened..???


----------



## iittopper (Nov 12, 2012)

as far as i know your ps3 will run without any problem on your monitor as long as it is HDCP supported .


----------



## Abhi191 (Nov 13, 2012)

How can I find if its HDCP supported..???

Its only having VGA input.. So I guess its not HDCP supported..!!!
But thats where that cable should come in handy..!!!


----------



## iittopper (Nov 16, 2012)

Just check the manual or google it , Also there is no harm in trying that cable


----------



## hattichya (May 26, 2014)

hi is this cable working for you..!!??


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2014)

omg.. what a bump..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2014)

Mods should threadlock with a [SOLVED] indicator on old threads, thats how tom's hardware threads are sorted


----------

